# [SOLVED] New Style



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi,

The new site look is different and I will with hold judgement for now. I did prefer an overview of all threads and that format where one could view all unanswered threads. The color scheme (light shades of gray) is VERY DIFFICULT to read and hard on the eyes. The site was formerly easy to read but now seems to cause eyestrain and therefore the visit not so pleasant. Just a personal opinion. :nopity:


----------



## cyclic (Jul 4, 2004)

I agree and would be very grateful if someone could tell me how to disable the pop ups telling me whats in the thread, I cant read the information I want to because they get in the way, very annoying.

sorry me no like new skin :no:


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I like being able to close out certain categories. I haven't decided about the grey yet. 

Also, the categorial descriptions are weirded out, they overlap, where they shouldn't. Like the title bar is too small.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Patience Folks this is a time consuming project and danrak has been busting his *** trying to get this up and running.

The little niceties we had will come back in time.


----------



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow, everything looks great Danrak!! It is confusing....at first...I didn't think I was at the rite site until I scrolled all the way down to the offline section and recognized some of the names of the members who posted...

Gona take some time to get used too, to me, its a hole new site!

We all appreciate all the hard work you do day in and out....

Awesome work D!!! :thmbup:

All these new options and stuff....my posts are still at 200 from the 9 million :rebel: 

Editing....should we put a reason in the reason box?
Is the newsletter business done with for now?
Whats this reputation points business?
So many questions so little time!!
3 cheers for danrak!!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

RZA, 
I agree 100% with you ,give it time and it will be sorted,
I also have little things that are weird ,for example if you dont log on you can access todays posts but if you log on with your cookie there is no way that i can find to access them you can only see new posts.
But this is not important I'm sure Danrak has more to wory about than that and when he get time he will fix it'
I reeeeeaaaaly like the new setup. great job Danrak and his helpers.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I think the reputation points are something like, if you are helped by their answer, or they say something that makes sense, or whatever, you give them a good score, but if they don't, then its bad, and your reputation gets better or worse. I think the green dots are the reputation

I'm "off the scale"

I think thats a nice way of saying I have no reputation.


----------



## KiddTech (Jul 18, 2002)

RZA said:


> Editing....should we put a reason in the reason box?
> Is the newsletter business done with for now?
> Whats this reputation points business?


1. You may if you wish. as a way of letting people know why you edited it.

2. Newsletter is a whole new can of worms.

3. See above post.


----------



## KiddTech (Jul 18, 2002)

DumberDrummer said:


> I think the reputation points are something like, if you are helped by their answer, or they say something that makes sense, or whatever, you give them a good score, but if they don't, then its bad, and your reputation gets better or worse. I think the green dots are the reputation
> 
> I'm "off the scale"
> 
> I think thats a nice way of saying I have no reputation.


You got it dude.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

Drummer,

How the heck did you get your posts back? I lost hundreds of those of those things and had to even join again.


----------



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

LOL, mee too!! 

I just gave you a reputation point drummer for your excellent reply! :thmbup:


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanx

I got my post count back by PM'ing DJ Specs....


----------



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

Are you saying that we should All PM DJ Specs and ask him to get our post back up to what they were.

Another Reputation point for you drummer! 

WHere is Specster anyway...?


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

You guys don't forget pizza. We gotta keep our dj nurtured. :thmbup:


----------

